# Roland GP-8



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, 

I just picked up the Roland GP-8 off my guitar teacher it came with the expression pedal and the footswitch unit thingy. Anyways I herd that this was the first MULTI effects unit. I saw in the manual that it was made in 1987 so i dont doubt it. Anyway can anyone tell me if im right about this.

Thanx


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

The GP-8 was the first unit to combine analog and digital effects under programmable control. I believe that there was a couple of all digital multi-fx that had come out in '87 but.....digital distortion has come a long way since then (.... it still sucks today so imagine back then). The first analog multi-fx would be the Ibanez UE-400????? pssst, you can often find them for cheaper than one of the 4 pedals they contain.

back to the GP-8, I still have mine (afaik the first one sold in Montreal) and it's a fine sounding unit....you may have to change the battery at some point so back up your programs via midi (that's why I'm "sysex guy" you know).

Someday.....some 19 year whose dating super model xyz between rehab will have a big record using a GP-8 and our units will sell for thousands on ebay  

Andy


----------

